# Convenience Store Customer Shoots, Kills Armed Robber



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...ation/83-2deaf99c-c001-43c2-baac-0b91d61978b0


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Saved the taxpayers a lot of money.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Another one for the good guys


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good guy 1 bad guy 0


----------

